# Fitting Gran Gaggia Prestige with a non Pressurised Portafilter



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope you can help.

I was looking to buy a coffee machine at around the £120-£130 mark and was looking for one that I can either add a non-pressurised portafilter or be able to adapt it.

I was looking at the Gaggia RI8327/01Gran Gaggia Prestige or possibly the De'Longhi Icona ECO310.BK.

I was going toward Gaggia as a friend of mine has one of and older version of the Gaggia Cubika that has the non pressurised portafilter as standard and was wondering if this would fit it.

Any suggestions as to if this would work or alternative machines I could look at for arround that price with a non pressurised option?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

This is what most people would probably recommend http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1359574773&sr=8-1&condition=used.

Gaggia classic, very easy to get a portafilter with unpressurised baskets for it. Good thread here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8027-Amazon-used&highlight=amazon on buying 'fulfilled by Amazon' used machines.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, the Classic seems to tick the box. I've also seem the Gaggia Baby which come in at about the same cost new as the Gaggia Classic (£170) with a 2 year warranty.

Both look like a fairly easy option for a non pressurised portafilter too, compared to dismantling a gran presige's or cubika plus's one.

I have been recommended the Classic by a number of people, what's the difference between the Baby and the Classic?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice Nimble.

Have take the 'fulfilled by Amazon used machines' option, it's due to arrive tomorrow will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

No problem, sorry I missed the second question. Baby is supposed to have similar internals to the Classic but the Classic is easier to customise. You'll find that most people on here with a Classic have swapped out the baskets and the steam arm. Hope you enjoy your new machine. Do you own a grinder?


----------

